# Tech tips -Viper alarm



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

progress is good whilst be being extra cautious. As I like to understand what I am doing vs just completing this..

I have come across a road block - whereas I need to dive deeper with a few tech tips for the viper 

in particular 

Directed TechTip 1097
Directed TechTip 10000

where may I find these ?


----------

